# Cheap as Chips !!



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

http://total-coffee.com/

What do you think Guys


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Link just comes up with an empty shopping cart


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

emin-j said:


> http://total-coffee.com/cart.php?suggest=0
> 
> What do you think Guys


I think we don't know what your talking about









There is nothing in your 'cart'. You might need to give us a better clue


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mmm. £230.00 for a Silvia and Baratza grinder package including shipping. I'll have one - oh, it's coming from Jakarta.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> Link just comes up with an empty shopping cart


Just click on 'continue shopping' and the equipment for sale comes up.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

What do we think of an empty cart?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

emin-j said:


> http://total-coffee.com/
> 
> What do you think Guys


Any Better ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No UK address, absurdly cheap prices, too good to be true.


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Mazzer Super Jolly Low RPM Commercial Burr Grinder For £176.60!!

Whats the catch?

Has anyone dealt with this company?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

It also looks like Best Buy have knicked a load of the 'about us' section as well


----------



## popeye (Feb 10, 2014)

Maybe further investigation is needed

http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/total-coffee.com


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Rocket R58 for £662 and a Giotto Evo for £625.... Mmmmm


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Website doesn't seem to have been operating since 2007 as suggested either. Less than a year old


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dont touch it with a barge pole


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

popeye said:


> Maybe further investigation is needed
> 
> http://www.scamadviser.com/check-website/total-coffee.com


Very helpful - thanks.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Rocket R58 for £662 and a Giotto Evo for £625.... Mmmmm


Go on Daren - pull the trigger on the Rocket - we're all behind you







...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Dont touch it with a barge pole


Couldn't agree more - avoid like the plague - if it's too good to be true, it probably is!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Go on Daren - pull the trigger on the Rocket - we're all behind you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your so thoughtful.

Group buy anyone?

Someone could offer up their credit card details, date of birth and mothers maiden name - any takers? How about you TSK?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> Group buy anyone?
> 
> Someone could offer up their credit card details, date of birth and mothers maiden name - any takers?


9999 9999 9999 9999

expires - hell freezes over

valid from - yeah right

dob 37/9.5/3012

mothers maiden name - Belgium

off you go ..


----------



## Zantonsus (Mar 10, 2014)

Bad link maybe?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It could also be as simple as being prices tailored to the local market , where earnings are substantially below those of the 1st world, after all when you do a US$ to £ conversion the US$ amount is lower.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Whichever way you cut it Charlie £625 for a Rocket Giotto is suspect. That's gotta be cheaper than the price Rocket sell them to retailers. The prices they claim on the site are uk prices plus delivery.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

charlie, the machines have a trade price, that doesnt get less if purchased by a company in italy, the machines are made at the same factories in europe, this is a plain and simple con, if it looks to good guess what?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> charlie, the machines have a trade price, that doesn't get less if purchased by a company in italy, the machines are made at the same factories in europe, this is a plain and simple con, if it looks to good guess what?


Those are My thought's as well, but you do see these machines in that part of the world, so it makes you wonder, how much wholesale price is coupled to local markets, what could be bought with less than a months wage here, could only be bought for a year or more's wages there.

After all if something still works out to roughly half - two thirds price after being converted from US$ to £ then surely the US is paying less wholesale? I was merely thinking based on this how this works, I know for 100% fact in other businesses "trade price" is tailored to take into account the value of the local currency and the fact that any local business has a need to make a profit or some return on investment. I know that some even more niche products than coffee machines are sold into that part of the world at prices far below even the largest trade discounts would allow either here on in europe, for european made products.


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

I may be wrong but Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act would protect you if your order (over £100) from the company in question was unfulfilled.


----------



## grimpeur (Oct 18, 2013)

Haha! I just added a Robur to my cart, put in my address details and when I finally got to the payment section the options were:

Bank Deposit or Pay in Store.

That gets round Section 75 as bank transfers are not covered. Definitely a scam.

*
Edit: I had no intention to buy a Robur by the way. I don't want anyone thinking I was daft enough to fall for this!*


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Charlie - give it a go*. Buy a machine from them and flog it when you get it. You'll make more than the Uk retailers. It could be your new business. Charlies Unrivalled Niche Trading









*Don't - your gonna get ripped off


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

You roll the dice you takes your chances .

I would not recommend anyone ordering through this site to anyone .

On one hand we have people arguing that buy british is great support british companies , but then would be willing to chance an offshore website ?

Id rather support retail outlets in this country like bella barista, machima, alchmey etc ,they keep british people in jobs , pays taxes, give back up service and provide us with good offers for forum members.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

grimpeur said:


> Haha! I just added a Robur to my cart, put in my address details and when I finally got to the payment section the options were:
> 
> Bank Deposit or Pay in Store.
> 
> That gets round Section 75 as bank transfers are not covered. Definitely a scam.


Only accepting internet payment by bank deposit...textbook scam tactics


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Daren said:


> Charlie - give it a go*. Buy a machine from them and flog it when you get it. You'll make more than the Uk retailers. It could be your new business. Charlies Unrivalled Niche Trading
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That really made me laugh out loud, one step up from Trotters Independent Traders!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes Row said:


> That really made me laugh out loud, one step up from Trotters Independent Traders!


I didn't think anyone twigged. I'm glad there are some other like minded forum members out there


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> I didn't think anyone twigged. I'm glad there are some other like minded forum members out there


























....


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Very good ;-)


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Daren said:


> I didn't think anyone twigged. I'm glad there are some other like minded forum members out there


Come on, keep the faith!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Charlie - give it a go*. Buy a machine from them and flog it when you get it. You'll make more than the Uk retailers. It could be your new business. Charlies Unrivalled Niche Trading


Branches in New York, Paris and Peckham

*To all forum members - don't use the website - it's a scam*


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I wasn't even intending using that site, it just set me thinking about pricing of goods sold into markets like that. As an example what we/I had to replace a digital loudspeaker management system that went wrong whilst in that part of the world, it had to be like for like to maintain the systems linearity and the brand new in box replacement was less including the suppliers cut than I was able to get it for 2 years previously at max UK trade discount and was a UK made piece of hardware.


----------

